
The Bitcoin Boom: In Code We Trust - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/opinion/bitcoin-boom-technology-trust.html
======
panarky
The author, Tim Wu, offers a fresh take on cryptocurrency. Valuations may look
insanely bubbly, but there's a lot more to justify it than just blind mania or
Ponzi fraud.

Tim coined the term "net neutrality" and helped educate the world about the
hazards of centralized control.

Today we see increased centralization deployed against our interests.
Governments and corporations have become unresponsive and are increasingly
adversaries.

But the more they press their advantage, the greater the pushback by re-
decentralizing the internet and institutions.

Don't let names like bitcoin and cryptocurrency hide the true nature of the
decentralization revolution. It's about much more than coins and currency.

Maybe valuations have overshot, I don't know. The internet looked like a
bubble in 1997, and we could be at a similar stage with decentralization
today.

